# NCE Powercab



## sneaker3d (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello

I have member this forum in O gauge so now I play on n scale.

I have NCE powercab. I do learn light effect set cv 49 forward light, I still figure out about function mapping how it work when press function key from 1 to 9. It default key 0 is on/off light. I use bachmann diesel and steam with homemade installed digitrax decoder both are n scale and it work well on cv 49 and value on light effect only from 1 to 9 so I tried to learn how to set up function mapping seem not work maybe function mapping will work only if decoder have more than 2 function ?  Mine two decoders have two function.

If anyone know about this would helpful?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

What do the instructions from the decoder manufacturer say? Which model is it?


----------



## sneaker3d (Jan 12, 2012)

My two digitrax is Digitrax DZ126 1 Amp Economy Wired Decoder, 2 Function. I read NCE manual and said from 1 to 9 will work on NCE decoder only so I wonder for function mapping will work on 1 to 9 if I programmed on digitrax decoder as remapping ?
I learn cv 33 on forward and cv34 on reverse in function 0 default for on/off light.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Im not quite sure what you want to do but the range of functions available are listed in the manual here: http://www.digitrax.com/products/mobile-decoders/dz126/


----------

